

Heroku Review Apps Beta - wclax04
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/5/19/heroku_review_apps_beta

======
digerata
Seems awesome. I couldn't see from the blog post, but how does it handle
loading development data sets?

~~~
Snappy
You can run a post deploy script to load development data. e.g. `rake
db:seed`.

